# mealworms



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

can they bite ???
probably sounds like a really stupid question and it probably is....but i genuinly don't know


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

If something has teeth, it bites.

Edit: except Im not sure mealies have teeth, LOL. Yes, they will bite if given the chance.


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

Mujician said:


> If something has teeth, it bites.


do mealworms have teeth then ??


----------



## Alex88 (Oct 9, 2008)

i have seen them chomp there way through a lettice leaf no problem so i think they have teeth


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Alex88 said:


> i have seen them chomp there way through a lettice leaf no problem so i think they have teeth


 I really dont think they have teeth, they are an insect so will have mouth parts, rather than teeth. Morio worms hurt when they bite apparently.


----------



## Leo__gecko (Apr 27, 2010)

Not hard enough to harm you, I think :blush:


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

nice ¬¬ 
guess they don't bite any harder than skits,lol. 
and he enjoys them..and he's too skinny.
i don't mind them as much as crickets actually....they're jumpy and creepy,lol


----------



## Chris_and_Kellogs (Mar 22, 2010)

mealies don't have teeth more like small pincers. I personally have never been bitten by a mealie although i have been bitten by a large locust and that :censor: hurt lol! if ur gonna feed morios I recommend crushing the head of them as ive heard horror stories of morios eating their way out of a beardies stomach, how true this is i don't know but wouldnt disbelieve it as their bite frikkin hurts


----------



## Mr.Eliasen (Jan 20, 2008)

I have been using mealworms a lot for ½ a year as a zookeeper trainee, and I not yet been bitten, though I could just be very lucky, but if you do not pinch them and just let them crawl around, I think the chances are very slim for getting bitten


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

you can't feel it when mealies bite you only notice when you go to let go and its attached. morios hurt. you don't need to crush heads its a myth. there was an articly in reptile keepers magazine a couple of months ago if you want to see if anyone has it


----------



## angel2fire (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes they can. My husband (stupidly) scoops mealworms out with his hands, and has been bitten a few times! 
I always use a spoon or tweezers to pick them up with.


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

angel2fire said:


> Yes they can. My husband (stupidly) scoops mealworms out with his hands, and has been bitten a few times!
> I always use a spoon or tweezers to pick them up with.


yeah i use a teaspoon to scoop them out with.
was hoping they wouldn't bite.
but it can't hurt anymore than skittle's bite,lol.

not really a bug person, but skittles likes them so i kinda have to be :lol2:


----------

